# Where to plug in Fan LED's?



## Paladone (Dec 23, 2013)

The Issue that I am now having is that My computer will Start up and then instantly turn off. About 5 seconds later it will start up again and then shut off. This continues until I pull the power.

So far I have have tried with different sticks of ram, without the GPU's or Hard drive and SSD in, re-connected all the power pins and other connections. I have also tried using different power cords and sockets, doing a manual start up. I have ensure that the Power SW, Reset SW and HDD LED connectors are all in the correct place.
Cheers


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 23, 2013)

what kind of fan that you use? btw have you checked where the smell came from, just to make sure that everything is ok


----------



## Paladone (Dec 23, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> what kind of fan that you use? btw have you checked where the smell came from, just to make sure that everything is ok


 
The fans are all bitfenix spectre. I checked the smell, It seems like it is coming from the fans but it is hard to tell. I assume that I have just put the LED connectors in the wrong spot and so that is the cause of the smell.


----------



## Paladone (Dec 23, 2013)

So the smell has gone away now and I managed to get the LED's working. What is now happening is that I will turn my PC on, it will boot up and stay on for a second, then shut down and repeat 4-5 seconds later. It continues to start up then shut down until I pull the power. I have the Power SW plugged into PWRSR and Reset SW into Reset.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 23, 2013)

Can you take a pic of the LED pin and where you plugged it into?

Most 2 pin connectors plug into an adapted molex power plug (4 pin).  The fans should have come with an adapter?

EDIT: quick search showed me that they do connect to the mobo pin array.  You simply need to make sure you plug it the right way into the 2 pin fan header (located beside the pwr and reset pins).  If the polarity is wrong you will get the constant resetting.


----------



## Paladone (Dec 23, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Can you take a pic of the LED pin and where you plugged it into?
> 
> Most 2 pin connectors plug into an adapted molex power plug (4 pin).  The fans should have come with an adapter?


 
I was trying to connect it to the motherboard but realized that I just need to keep the jumpers in. Do you have any idea what may be causing my pc to power on and off?


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 23, 2013)

Paladone said:


> I was trying to connect it to the motherboard but realized that I just need to keep the jumpers in. Do you have any idea what may be causing my pc to power on and off?



This thread for your LED http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/52031-case-fan-led-problem-bitfenix-spectre/ - confirms you need the jumper!

Your resetting may be because you either have your pwr or reset plugs in the wrong polarity.  Normally red wire goes to the +ve terminal (on my board it does).  Check the position of the little arrows on the black plastic plugs on the pwr and reset cables.  The arrow (triangle) goes to power or reset (NOT ground).

Pic from Google - not mine







Red or coloured wires to the PWR or Reset.  White or black to Ground (or '-ve').  Under the H.D.D LED plug you can see the one plug behind (probably power LED), notice the small triangle under the 'H' - that also points out to the '+ve' or 'non' ground connector.


----------



## Paladone (Dec 23, 2013)

M


the54thvoid said:


> This thread for your LED http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/52031-case-fan-led-problem-bitfenix-spectre/ - confirms you need the jumper!
> 
> Your resetting may be because you either have your pwr or reset plugs in the wrong polarity.  Normally red wire goes to the +ve terminal (on my board it does).  Check the position of the little arrows on the black plastic plugs on the pwr and reset cables.  The arrow (triangle) goes to power or reset (NOT ground).
> 
> ...



My connectors seem to be a lot different. They do not have colored cables and the part with the triangle on it is not there, rather it is on back of the connector,


----------



## Paladone (Dec 23, 2013)

Here is a picture of the connecters in the mobo - imgur.com/Gl0SMav


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 23, 2013)

Paladone said:


> M
> 
> 
> My connectors seem to be a lot different. They do not have colored cables and the part with the triangle on it is not there, rather it is on back of the connector,



This is your motherboards connectors pins (from the manual for the Asus Maximus V Formula)






The 'POWER SW' should have black triangle going into the PWR pin.  Likewise for RESET.


----------



## Paladone (Dec 23, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> This is your motherboards connectors pins (from the manual for the Asus Maximus V Formula)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For whatever reason, I do not have the thing with IDE-LED, PWR ground and Reset ground written on it. I just have the individual cables. Apart from that, they are in the right spot


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 23, 2013)

Paladone said:


> For whatever reason, I do not have the thing with IDE-LED, PWR ground and Reset ground written on it. I just have the individual cables.



Your board has it's own on board power on switch, doesn't it?  If so, disconnect the 'power sw' and 'reset sw' and try powering up by the motherboards own power button.  If your system doesn't reboot like it was it does mean your polarity was wrong.  If it still reboots - you may have a short somewhere or a loose power cable.

If your board works with the main power button try popping the cables back on the headers.  Your motherboard will have the pins labelled in very small text (PWR+) etc.  Just make sure you put the cables into the correct pins.


----------



## Paladone (Dec 23, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Your board has it's own on board power on switch, doesn't it?  If so, disconnect the 'power sw' and 'reset sw' and try powering up by the motherboards own power button.  If your system doesn't reboot like it was it does mean your polarity was wrong.  If it still reboots - you may have a short somewhere or a loose power cable.
> 
> If your board works with the main power button try popping the cables back on the headers.  Your motherboard will have the pins labelled in very small text (PWR+) etc.  Just make sure you put the cables into the correct pins.



Just tried removing the cables and hitting the start button manually. Same thing. Tried a new power cable and different points, also re-connected all the power pins. No luck  Think it may be a Mobo issue?

I should note I then smelt something like burning rubber when I originally tried to boot it up. When I then tried next, i had re-arranged some stuff and it started happening.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 23, 2013)

Ouch...

Okay then, it could be many things 

FTR, your image you posted, the cables look to be on wrong anyway.  I found an image and blew it up. 






Red box (3rd and 4th pins from right, lower row) is for PWR cable.  Green box (1st and 2nd pins from right, lower row) is for Reset cable.  It looks like your reset was on the speaker pins.

Yellow box is for speaker and the far left hand side is 'probably' HDD LED, far left 2 pins, lower row.  The left hand side pins on top row are probably PLED (power LED).

EDIT:  confirmed






That should help the reset stuff but the burning smell sounds a bit more serious.


----------



## Paladone (Dec 23, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Ouch...
> 
> Okay then, it could be many things
> 
> ...



I tried connecting a paperclip to the connector for the PSU to Motherboard and the fans stayed on. Does this mean that it is a motherboard issue or could it still be cpu?


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 23, 2013)

Sounds like a trip coming from somewhere but it could be from a few things.  If you smelled a burning smell and from then on it is rebooting it sounds like physical damage somewhere.  I need to be awol for a while, hopefully someone else will step in and help out?

Disconnect the fans (unless they are for your cpu) and see if they are causing any issue.


----------



## Paladone (Dec 24, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Sounds like a trip coming from somewhere but it could be from a few things.  If you smelled a burning smell and from then on it is rebooting it sounds like physical damage somewhere.  I need to be awol for a while, hopefully someone else will step in and help out?
> 
> Disconnect the fans (unless they are for your cpu) and see if they are causing any issue.


Thanks, I really appreciate your help.

I Just tried that now, with all fans disconnected and I can now here a clicking sound coming from the PSU, almost like a switch is being turned on and then off when it shuts down and turns back on.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 24, 2013)

Paladone said:


> Thanks, I really appreciate your help.
> 
> I Just tried that now, with all fans disconnected and I can now here a clicking sound coming from the PSU, almost like a switch is being turned on and then off when it shuts down and turns back on.



That sounds like the PSU is shutting down to protect things. When you tried plugging in the fans, what connector on the motherboard did you use? Examine the motherboard for  burn marks, look closely at the capacitors (the small cylinders soldered upright around board). 

I'm thinking maybe some damage occurred to the mobo if you tried to connect fan cable to the wrong mobo header when you first noticed the burning smell


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 24, 2013)

maybe try to put the board off from the case to check the board completely


----------

